# Has anyone unlocked tier 3 amenities yet?



## tolisamarie (Nov 3, 2017)

Has anyone unlocked tier 3 amenities yet? (Pool, carousel, treehouse, rock stage)

If so, what are the building materials (with quantity) for each one? Also how long do they take to build?

Add me: 4875 5174 565


----------



## tolisamarie (Nov 5, 2017)

Still wondering..

Add me: 4875 5174 565


----------



## ClefairyKid (Nov 5, 2017)

I could unlock one, but I'm desperately in need of upping my amenities equally because too many of mine are sitting at max level cap. If you really wanna know one, just pay off one specifically in a row, because the wait time is low, but it is 3k each until the third unlocks. I'm just waiting on the slow upgrades for the other styles first. 

When I do finish that and unlock my third tier cute style, I'll let you know though c:


----------



## tolisamarie (Nov 6, 2017)

I'm doing the same thing. I'm building the 2nd tiers and leveling them all up to level 4 since 2-4 is immediate. Then I'll do level 5 on each, which takes 2 days. So it will be 5 more days before I unlock my first 3rd tier amenity. I was just hoping to find someone further along so I don't have to wait 5 days just to know the requirements.

Add me: 4875 5174 565


----------



## butterflygems31 (Nov 6, 2017)

I have level 1 of the merry-go round unlocked so here is an idea (there are 5 of them again). 

Requirements: 72 hours, 5k, Wood x50, Steel x50, cute essence x30, cool essence x20

I ran out of cute essence after building the last level of the swing and took me 3 days to gather 29 of them. However I am also trying to get the other ammenities to the 2nd tier.


----------



## tolisamarie (Nov 11, 2017)

Thanks for the carousel info, butterflygems31.

I'm building the pool now - ugh 72 hours!!! It takes 30 sporty essence, 20 natural essence, 100 steel and 5,000 coins.

The tree house takes 30 natural essence, 20 cute essence, 50 wood, 50 steel and 5,000 coins.

The rock stage takes 30 cool essence, 20 sporty essence, 50 steel, 50 wood and 5,000 coins.

This is per level and there are 5 of them, though I don't see any benefit of leveling them up other than the slight appearance change at level 5. I'm sure at some point new amenities will be added that will require maxing out these.

So to sum up, it will require 250 essence to build one tier 3 amenity up to level 5, on top of the 100 for level 5 tier 2 amenities, and 30 for the level 3 tents.

That's a grand total of 1,520 essence (380 of each type) to build all 12 amenities to max level...Yikes!!!

Add me: 4875 5174 565


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 12, 2017)

YIKES! I can't wait to get that pool because it is seriously so stinking cute. But that is going to take literally forever to unlock. Holy cow!


----------



## Snow (Nov 12, 2017)

Thanks for these totals! Yikes....I'm doing level 5 on tier 2 and looks like tier 3 is going to be a serious grind....


----------

